# Our Waiting Thread (due Aug 15th and on)



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone want to give an opinion on my girls? (Face pictures first, just to be polite)

First is Chara - bred 3/20




























Then Mink. She was coming into heat around the same time, i never actually saw her being bred, but she was flirting ALOT, and then never appeared to come in heat again


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Pooch Test Request*

Bailey is my FF. She was bred repeatedly 3/18-3/19. I saw the buck attempting to breed her again 4/10, but he ran up behind her when i had them on leads, and it almost seemed opportunistic. He never showed any more interest in her except when they were on lead, and only when he came up behind her as they crowded out of the barn.

You can see what she thinks of my picture-taking skills









She is developing an udder









And last but certainly not least, here is Daddy. Unfortunately he isn't mine, i borrowed him, but he is the sweetest boy ever.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Pooch Test Request*

I am really new to this but from what I understand I say yes to the second 2 and I am pretty sure the first is prego also. But then again what do I know. I guess I just hope they are for you.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Pooch Test Request*

Okay, I'm a total newbie but the experts said less wrinkled and elongated was pregnant so....I'm going to go with #1 and #3 are prego and #2 is not. I'm curious to see what the seasoned veterans say! :idea:
Oh yeah, and I vote no on the boy being pregnant. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Request*

one and three I say yes. number two is a possibility


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Pooch Test Request*

Thank you so much. The boy is going back this week, so i was hoping everyone was pregnant. The only one i was worried about was Bailey (#3), the other two have changed their body shape noticeably since i got them in February, so i was pretty sure they both were pregnant.

I won't even say what my husband said when he walked by the computer last night as i was editing pics. He saw me taking pics of the girls and i said i was taking them to post online to see what people thought, but he thought i was taking side views and such. I said it was goat porn.

Yay! I get to start my waiting thread


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay i'm tired of waiting already. I never thought 5 months was a long gestation when i compared it to horses, but it seems like it's been forever already.

On a funny note, my sister said that watching the goats go in and out of their door today was like watching Winnie the Pooh in Rabbit's house - the door was originally made for ducks, so i guess my next building project is making a larger doorway.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread (due Aug 15th and on)*

LOL.... We both have a "Bailey" as a FF..my Bailey delivered in Feb though.

It's a definate yes on Chara and Bailey...FF are so easy to do the pooch test on! Mink is a possible yes.
With such a colorful sire I'm betting you get a rainbow of kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread (due Aug 15th and on)*

LOL!!!! I love the pic of your girl going through the duck door LOL!!! How funny is that? Congrats on having some preggo mamas!


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

With one month to go....................

Mink - participating in her favorite activity - eating - and spreading hay everywhere (although frankly since the hay is cheaper than the straw, I think that is what we are bedding with when the babies arrive, so she is just starting early)










Chara, having a bite to eat next to her pal Mink.










Chara again, from the front this time - she is definitely the winner for the widest right now










And my baby, Bailey. I would swear she's a month behind the other two, but since she was a definite on the pooch test for people, probably not, so she likely has only one.










And in other news, i had a surprise tonight when i came home from a meeting.










My Arucauna chicks, which were supposed to hatch on the 13th, decided to make an early visit. (please excuse the filth, the hens were setting on the eggs for a few days before i popped them in the incubator - obviously they had them longer than I thought since eggs don't really hatch "early" - and I had an egg explode yesterday so it is really gross right now)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Carmal Farm Waiting Thread (due Aug 15th and on)*

Bailey I would have to say looks definate ND...she doesn't have anything in her features to say otherwise, the roaning in her coat with that color is pretty! And I think she can still surprise you with twins, she's deep enough to have 2 in there! Chara and Mink are both deep..though I can see that Chara has a very capacious rumen, can be very decieving when they are preggo! I say twins from each!


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Chara is also the cuddliest one, and tonight I was feeling her on the right side, hoping to feel a kick, and I felt something - no idea whether it was a nose, a foot, a knee, but it was a definite knobbly baby part - i was very excited to feel evidence of babies at last!


----------

